# Maas, Waal, Niederrhein -> Buhnen, Brücken verboten



## lolfisch (24. September 2019)

Hi,
bin derzeit an oben erwähnten Gewässern unterwegs und musste feststellen das dass Angeln auf bzw. sogar das Betreten der Buhnen verboten ist. Zumindest zwischen Nijmegen bis 100 km südlich scheint dies der Fall zu sein. Mir wurden auch gewaltige Geldstrafen von den angetroffenen Holländern versprochen...

War dies schon immer so? 
Welche Stellen sind vielleicht noch frei oder ist es ein generelles Verbot?

Speziell zur Maas: 
Der Fluss fliesst hier relativ ruhig aber hat keinerlei Buhnen vorzuweisen...
Wie sollte man die Maas hier überhaupt beangeln?
Einfach Strecke machen mit dem Gummifisch, auch wenn die meisten Stellen unscheinbar sind?
Die meisten Brücken sind ja aucg mit einem Schild ausgezeichnet und benötigen spezielle Berechtigungen ?

Vielen Dank euch, bin gerade echt ratlos und nur für insgesamt 3 Tage hier


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. September 2019)

lolfisch schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin derzeit an oben erwähnten Gewässern unterwegs und musste feststellen das dass Angeln auf bzw. sogar das Betreten der Buhnen verboten ist. Zumindest zwischen Nijmegen bis 100 km südlich scheint dies der Fall zu sein. Mir wurden auch gewaltige Geldstrafen von den angetroffenen Holländern versprochen...


Was Leute erzählen und was den tatsächlichen Regeln entspricht, sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Mindestens drei Mal die Woche will mir jemand die erzählen, was nicht alles verboten ist. Ganz gleich ob von Deutschen oder Holländern.

Diese Ratschläge darf man sich gerne zu Rate ziehen um noch einmal in der App zu prüfen, ob dies stimmt. Aber in erster Linie gilt was die Grundregeln, Regionalregeln, Gewässerregeln und am Ende ein potentielles Schild vor Ort sagen.

Eine Regeln, wonach man keine Buhnen betreten darf, ist vorerst Mal quatsch. Allerdings wurden in den letzten Jahre immer mehr Bereiche gesperrt, weshalb "der Weg vom Ufer" zu den Buhnen nicht mehr möglich ist. Aber dort zu angeln ist eben nicht verboten sofern das Gewässer blau ist und kein Schild dir etwas anderes verbietet.

Die Region selbst kenne ich nicht, weshalb ich dir nichts explizites nennen kann.
Aber geht es dir in erster Linie nur um die Flussangelei oder kommen auch kleinere Gewässer für dich in Frage?


----------



## lolfisch (24. September 2019)

Vielen Dank für deine Mega schnelle Antwort.
Mein Plan war von den Buhnen zu angeln, aber letzten Endes geht es mir vor allem darum überhaupt Fisch zu fangen oder zumindest an Orten zu fischen an denen ich die Möglichkeit auf gute Fische in der Kürze der zeit habe, also Gewässer egal.
Voraussetzung Angeln vom Ufer.

Ich wurde auch direkt nach 10 minuten nach meinen Vispass kontrolliert und der Herr bestätigte das man von den Buhnen nicht angeln dürfte.
Meine Nachfrage ob dies zu gefährlich sei bzw. derzeit etwaige Baumaßnahmen die im bereich vor dem Ufer stattfinden der Grund seien wurden mit es sei einfach verboten beantwortet.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. September 2019)

Ich für meinen Teil suche grundsätzlich eher immer kleinere Gewässer wie Gräben, Polder und Kanäle auf, da es dort für meinen Geschmack leichter ist den Fisch zu finden.



lolfisch schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch direkt nach 10 minuten nach meinen Vispass kontrolliert und der Herr bestätigte das man von den Buhnen nicht angeln dürfte.
> Meine Nachfrage ob dies zu gefährlich sei bzw. derzeit etwaige Baumaßnahmen die im bereich vor dem Ufer stattfinden der Grund seien wurden mit es sei einfach verboten beantwortet.


Wer hat denn kontrolliert? Kontrolluer (der sich ausgewiesen hat), Polizist, Boa oder einfach nur jemand? 
Derartige Aussagen kenne ich leider nur zu gut und nicht selten durfte ich Kontrolleure oder sogar Polizisten (mithilfe des Buchs/der App) aufklären. Aber auch private Personen, die sich aufgespielt haben um mich weg zu jagen(später war der angebliche Kontrolleur selbst an der Stelle angeln), hat es gegeben. Und je näher man an der Grenze oder in starkbefischten Regionen (Ijssel und Grenze NRW lässt grüßen) unterwegs ist, desto häufiger kommen solche Situationen vor. Diese Regionen sind nicht selten sehr angespannt, weshalb ich diese von mir aus meide und etwas weiter ins Landesinnere fahre oder eben an kleinere Gewässer angle, wo alles wesentlich entspannter ist.


----------



## lolfisch (24. September 2019)

Mhm muss ich mal weiter bei Maps suchen. 
Sportvisserij Nederland stand auf seiner Jacke, der Herr war auch nicht unfreundlic,h aber bei der Buhnen-Thematik eindeutig. 
Das größte Problem ist halt das man auf Maps bei der Stellensuche vorab nicht erkennen kann, ob der Weg zur Buhne verboten ist...


----------



## lolfisch (24. September 2019)

Hat sonst noch jemand einen Tipp?
Würde auch eine Stunde Fahrt in Kauf nehmen um an gute Gewässer zu kommen, nur momentan weiß ich nicht wie ich vorgehen soll, wenn man nirgendwo die Infos findet ob bei Maps gefundene Buhnen vielleicht nicht betreten werden dürfen...

Bei den Poldern und Gräben kann man leider selten viel Strecke machen, da die Bauern Ihre Felder ja auch dicht machen.
Aber einen ganz guten Barsch haben mir deine Tipps heute noch gebracht, danke


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. September 2019)

lolfisch schrieb:


> Das größte Problem ist halt das man auf Maps bei der Stellensuche vorab nicht erkennen kann, ob der Weg zur Buhne verboten ist...


Weißt du denn mittlerweile wonach es verboten sein soll? Gab es eine Umzäunung, Schilder oder ähnliches was es bestätigt, dass es auch verboten ist?
Maps hilft zwar viel, wenn du aber wissen willst ob man etwas betreten kann, gibt es keine 100% Sicherheit. Google Streetview kann helfen, die Bilder sind aber auch meist ein paar Tage älter.


----------



## lolfisch (25. September 2019)

Ich habe es immer an den Schildern erkannt. Bei den Buhnen stand dort meist etwas in Richtung "Nur die befestigten Wege benutzen, das abweichen von den Wegen ist verboten" verbunden mit einem Verweis auf irgendeinen Paragraphen.
Der häufigste Satz den ich hier überhaupt gelesen habe ist "Verbooten toegang".
Ich habe mich natürlich in erster Linie an dem Visplanner orientiert, auf den der Kontrolleur auch nochmal explizit verwiesen hatte.
Trotzdem waren viele interessante Stellen aufgrund dieser Beschilderung nicht zu erreichen.
Häufig hatte ich nach dem Blick in GoogleMaps die Hoffnung diese Stellen über Schleichpfade entlang von Felder zu erreichen oder wollte Polder und Kanäle hinter einer Brücke weiterverfolgen, stieß aber fast immer auf erwähnten Satz.
Notgedrungen habe ich Plätze gewählt die direkt an der Straße oder beispielsweise an der Maas explizit in der Stadt Grave mitten in der Stadt lagen und somit sicherlich starken Angeldruck ausgesetzt waren.
Gefangen habe ich bisher 5 kleine Hechte (der größte ca. 65cm ) und 4 Barsche (größte ca. 28cm).
An der Waal konnte ich von der Brücke der A50 (nähe Herveld, Wolferen )bis Nijmegen auf Grund oben genannter Schilder nicht auf eine Buhne, sodass ich die Suche danach aufgegeben habe.
Morgen habe ich noch ein paar Stunden  Zeit, wenn jemand in der Ecke noch etwas kennt, freue ich mich weiterhin über Tipps.
Wenn jemand etwas über meine besuchten Stellen wissen möchte kann ich diese auch gerne nochmal genauer aufzeigen.


----------

